# Possible Yellowback Tinc



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

The petshop I have been getting feeder insects from has really gotten into keeping and selling dart frogs! This week, I went to get a few cobalts from them when they told me they recived a shipment of "assorted tinctorius" and of course I had to look. The seller had packed most morphs seperate from each other except the yellowbacks were packed with several Reginas and a giant orange. Not knowing the difference, most of the Regina were placed in a display viv while the yellowbacks were put up for sale. I decided to purchase a "yellowback " who has a large black area on its back and some funny patterning. I know yellowbacks are variable, but just want to confirm this frogs identity before getting another one.




























Sorry for the cloudy last pic, but it was the best side view pic of this frog at the moment


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Looks like a yellow back to me.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks, I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

looks like definite yellowback to me. Very nice one at that


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

topherlove said:


> looks like definite yellowback to me. Very nice one at that


Thanks, I really like this little guy. He is really bold and seems to be curious of the frogs around him.


----------

